# Graphics Card Rankings #2



## DEMON32

Pretty good so far. (although i don't usually know what i'm talking about.)


----------



## wudaddy

To make it easier on the eyes, you can perhaps bold the Nvidia cards or something of the like to seperate them. And I think you made a mistake in 7600gst, it should be 7600gs. But I like your efforts in keeping it updated, keep it up.


----------



## NrGx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wudaddy*
To make it easier on the eyes, you can perhaps bold the Nvidia cards or something of the like to seperate them. And I think you made a mistake in 7600gst, it should be 7600gs. But I like your efforts in keeping it updated, keep it up.

The GST is the DDR3 version of the GS.


----------



## BrinNutz

Wouldn't it be slightly faster then?


----------



## OpTioN

A X1950XTX beats a 7950GX2. also 7900gt 512mb > 7800gtx 512mb


----------



## wudaddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NrGx*
The GST is the DDR3 version of the GS.

Oh really? I didn't know that. Well I guess I"ve learned something new today. Rep+


----------



## RickJS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OpTioN*
A X1950XTX beats a 7950GX2. also 7900gt 512mb > 7800gtx 512mb


It does? I thought the 7950GX2 had dual-gpus.....meaning....its beats the 1950? Im prolly wrong..


----------



## NrGx

According ot the review I read, the X1950XTX does not beat the GX2 because 2 GPU's are just too powerful.

Xfire X1950's are pwnage however.


----------



## RickJS

1950s are supposed to be the best single core card out.


----------



## NrGx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RickJS*
1950s are supposed to be the best single core card out.

GX2 is not a single card.

Edit: Thanks noshibby below.


----------



## noshibby

the top card you put it as 7900GX2 not 7950GX2, so change that 0 to a 5


----------



## OpTioN

-------------> 7900gt 512mb beats a 7800gtx 512mb <---------------


----------



## TeLu1

http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphi...=547&chart=230

Go trough the list again.


----------



## RickJS

Its 1 card, with 2 gpus...i thgink


----------



## HrnyGoat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RickJS*
Its 1 card, with 2 gpus...i thgink

2 cards sharing a single slot.

Good to see someone taking the time to keep the list updated again.


----------



## RickJS

=[


----------



## NrGx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TeLu1*
http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphi...=547&chart=230

Go trough the list again.

Hmm, thats very odd. X1900XTX does not get beaten usually by the 7900GTX.

And the 7800GTX DEFINATELY does not beat the X1900XT. It's a bit scrwed IMO.


----------



## HrnyGoat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NrGx*
Hmm, thats very odd. X1900XTX does not get beaten usually by the 7900GTX.

And the 7800GTX DEFINATELY does not beat the X1900XT. It's a bit scrwed IMO.

Tomshardware tends to favor nVidia it seems. I dont trust them for beches. Anandtech and Xbit Labs are my favorites. Theyre pretty unbaised.


----------



## reberto

I think you put the 7300's a little too high on the list


----------



## BloodThirstyEmu

nice list, keep up the good work


----------



## Fatal05

I'd say the x1900xt is better than the 7900gtx....but I guess its a toss up really.


----------



## HrnyGoat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fatal05*
I'd say the x1900xt is better than the 7900gtx....but I guess its a toss up really.

Id say so too, since its hardly any slower than the XTX.


----------



## legoman786

Yes! Finally an updated list, and also I like that you have credited J3r3my for his work.


----------



## NrGx

Hmm, ok so X1900XT goes up then, geez, ATi are making a cleansweep.

And of course, jeremy did most of the work.


----------



## NrGx

Where do you reckon the 7900GS fits in?


----------



## NrGx

bump?


----------



## TheLegend

Around the same as a 7800GT. Depending on the brand and clocks either above or below, it doesnt make much difference.


----------



## Liyana

well theres the 7900 GT 256mb AND the 512mb..you might wanna include that in.....and the X1900 GT and AIW
the X1800 GTO
etc etc you missed out on a lot ! ( I can probably find another 10 cards or so lol )


----------



## SiPex

Nice little chart u got there.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liyana*
well theres the 7900 GT 256mb AND the 512mb..you might wanna include that in.....and the X1900 GT and AIW
the X1800 GTO
etc etc you missed out on a lot ! ( I can probably find another 10 cards or so lol )

Well it looks like the list was just revived about 5 hours ago, so give it a little time. I'm sure it will be updated shortly. As for the 10 cards, I doubt you'll be able to find that many more.


----------



## Liyana

oh the 6800 XT is better than the 6800 vanilla....you might wanna change that lol
the 5700 VE and LE and ultra
5800 and ultra
5900 ZT or SE/XT
5750
5950
theres the 6800 GT AND the GTO
theres the 3D rage and the 3d rage II
rage 128 VL / GL and the pro
rage fury maxx
radeon SDR and the DDR
AIW radeon DDR
radeon VE and the LE
7500 LE and the vanilla and the AIW
9100 IGP and the pro IGP
9200 SE and the AIW
X1800 pro or GTO and GT....
theres like another 15 more if you want me to name them
not saying you didn do a good job but it couldve been better...


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liyana*
oh the 6800 XT is better than the 6800 vanilla....you might wanna change that lol
the 5700 VE and LE and ultra
5800 and ultra
5900 ZT or SE/XT
5750
5950
theres the 6800 GT AND the GTO
theres the 3D rage and the 3d rage II
rage 128 VL / GL and the pro
rage fury maxx
radeon SDR and the DDR
AIW radeon DDR
radeon VE and the LE
7500 LE and the vanilla and the AIW
9100 IGP and the pro IGP
9200 SE and the AIW
X1800 pro or GTO and GT....
theres like another 15 more if you want me to name them
not saying you didn do a good job but it couldve been better...

The list has most of the cards listed except for some of the newer models.


----------



## Liyana

...heres one of the websites I found for my list..credits to
http://www.rojakpot.com/showarticle....rtno=88&pgno=0
you can type out everything if you want nrgx....and make this a perma sticky


----------



## NrGx

X1650 Pro review.

http://www.elitebastards.com/cms/ind...1&limitstart=2


----------



## Lt.JD

7900GT 256/512 is faster than the X1900GT


----------



## NrGx

Sorry dont think so. A lot of wesbites say the X1900GT is better and can HDR.

Proof please.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NrGx*
Sorry dont think so. A lot of wesbites say the X1900GT is better and can HDR.

Proof please.

The 7900GTX is faster than the X1900XT.


----------



## JPM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OpTioN*
A X1950XTX beats a 7950GX2. also 7900gt 512mb > 7800gtx 512mb

Nah, 7950 is still king, but not in Sli/crossfire, two x1950s beats two 7950s.

Review 1
Review 2


----------



## NrGx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac*
The 7900GTX is faster than the X1900XT.

Ok yep, thats ture...thanx.


----------



## Namrac

Also, there's no such thing as the X1950XT, it'll only be XTX and CF, which will perform the same as the XTX.


----------



## NrGx

Huh really? Ok never knew that...


----------



## HrnyGoat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac*
The 7900GTX is faster than the X1900XT.


----------



## NrGx

Anyone have any news about the 7600GS AGP?


----------



## Kramy

For most games a 7600GT beats an x1800XL for performance, _until_ the AA is turned up and it falls horribly short. How are we rating these...with AA or without AA? Should there be two lists, one for 0xAA performance and the other for 4xAA performance?


----------



## NrGx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kramy*
For most games a 7600GT beats an x1800XL for performance, _until_ the AA is turned up and it falls horribly short. How are we rating these...with AA or without AA? Should there be two lists, one for 0xAA performance and the other for 4xAA performance?

Interesting idea. I think raw GPU power woul be easier to manage (cause then the ATI's all win cause of HDR







).

As for the 7600GT vs. the X1800XL, do you have any benchies?

Nrgx.


----------



## Kramy

I counted a bunch of benchies off xbit/toms/anand and a few others. On about 55-60% of games the 7600GT was about 2-5% faster than the x1800XL until 4xAA. On about 40-45% of games the 7600GT was about 5-40% slower than the x1800XL.







Somewhere around two thirds of the benches put the 7600GT faster, but none of them were the *image quality* modes or highest resolutions.









Ahh...the numbers don't lie...just their actual weight and importance!









Actually...that makes me think: someone should start up a games database for all 2004-and-on games. It should list what flavour of cards do well for a game; basically split into ATI/nVidia generations.

Example: (not true)
----------
Battlefield 2
Preferred Cardtype: 7 series or x1000 series.
Has Issues Cardtype: FX series.

Best for AA: ATI cards.
Best for performance: nVidia cards.

Note*: Performs best with 512MB onboard memory.
Note*: Does not utilize more than 256MB onboard memory.
Note*: Low framerates nomatter what you play it with. <--- Good one for Oblivion.









By pairing a resource like that with a graphics card ranking like this, it would be quite a bit easier picking good graphics cards for other people and ourselves. We all have a favourite game or two, right?


----------



## Villainstone

I just thought about this it will take some time consuming work but I will help. You should make each card name a link to the manufacturer's site or maybe a seller's site. Just a thought. Great job btw must have taken a while


----------



## NrGx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kramy*
I counted a bunch of benchies off xbit/toms/anand and a few others. On about 55-60% of games the 7600GT was about 2-5% faster than the x1800XL until 4xAA. On about 40-45% of games the 7600GT was about 5-40% slower than the x1800XL.







Somewhere around two thirds of the benches put the 7600GT faster, but none of them were the *image quality* modes or highest resolutions.









Ahh...the numbers don't lie...just their actual weight and importance!









Actually...that makes me think: someone should start up a games database for all 2004-and-on games. It should list what flavour of cards do well for a game; basically split into ATI/nVidia generations.

Example: (not true)
----------
Battlefield 2
Preferred Cardtype: 7 series or x1000 series.
Has Issues Cardtype: FX series.

Best for AA: ATI cards.
Best for performance: nVidia cards.

Note*: Performs best with 512MB onboard memory.
Note*: Does not utilize more than 256MB onboard memory.
Note*: Low framerates nomatter what you play it with. <--- Good one for Oblivion.









By pairing a resource like that with a graphics card ranking like this, it would be quite a bit easier picking good graphics cards for other people and ourselves. We all have a favourite game or two, right?

Fantastic idea, I'd help you with it if you would like. It would be a nice complementary thread o this one.


----------



## amd_hardsoftware

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NrGx*
Hey guys. I really like the idea that *J3r3my* came up with a while ago. The graphics card rankings. Since he has been inactive for a while, I thought I may update the list. If anyone has a problem with me doing say so, and I shall stop.

By the way, this list is NOT of my invention, I don't want credit for what *J3r3my* put time into.

7950GX2
X1950XTX
X1950XT
X1900XTX
7900GTX
X1900XT
7900GT 512MB
7800GTX 512MB
X1900GT
X1800XT
7900GT
7800GTX
7900GS
7800GT
X1800XL
7800GS
X1800GTO
7600GT
7600GST
X1650 Pro
X850XT/XTPE
X800XT/XTPE
6800Ultra/EE
6800GT
6800GS
X800XL
X850Pro
X800pro
X800GTO/GTO2
X1600XT
7600GS
X800
7300GT
6800
X800GT
X1600Pro
6800XT/LE
6600GT
7300GS
X700Pro
9800XT
9800Pro
9700Pro
9800
9800SE 256bit
S3 Chrome S27
X700
5950Ultra
9700
5900Ultra
5800Ultra
5900
5800
X1300Pro
6600
5900XT
X1300
X600XT
TI4800
TI4600
9600XT
TI4800SE
5700Ultra
9500Pro
9800SE 128bit
X600
9600Pro
TI4400
9500
6600LE
X1300SE
5700
9600
6200
TI4200
5600
5600XT
9600SE
9550
5500
X300
9550SE
9200Pro
9000Pro
8500Pro
GeForce3 TI500
8500
8500LE
5200Ultra
9200
9250
GeForce4 MX460
5200
9000
9200SE
GeForce3 TI200
GeForce3
GeForce4 MX 440
7500
7200
GeForce2 Ultra
7000
GeForce2 GTS
GeForce4 MX 420
Radeon
Voodoo5 5500
GeForce2 MX 400
GeForce256
GeForce2 MX
Voodoo4 4500
TNT2
Rage128 Pro
Voodoo3
TNT
Rage128
Riva128
Rage3D Pro
Voodoo Banshee
Voodoo2
Riva
Rage3D
VooDoo1

Please tell me of any new cards and their performace. I am waiting on the X1650 series and X1300XT for benchmarks. The X1950 benchies are already out.

EDIT: AiW editions will NOT be included.

Nrgx.

i do not agree with a few rankings. the x700pro is better than a 6600gt...it is 450/900 256mb gddr3 128-bit and 8 pipes...
and i saw a x800GT.....







prolly jus a typo


----------



## NrGx

Will change that thanx. As for the X700, any benchies?

PS: Can people not quote my original? It makes it really messy. I'm not blaming you at all amd_hardsoftware.


----------



## HrnyGoat

The 7300GS is way too high on the list. Its a very low end card, hardly any faster than the 6200. It gets beaten pretty badly by the X1300 Pro. Id say it should be under the 5700 Ultra.


----------



## sandiegoskyline

in my opinion, the X850XT should be a bit higher up...
i'm going by THG vga charts


----------



## Kramy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*

Fantastic idea, I'd help you with it if you would like. It would be a nice complementary thread o this one.


I don't play enough games, but I'll help with the ones I do play.







I can also get this moving by creating clear and easy to read formatting. I'm not totally satisfied with the example I gave above.


----------



## H4mbon3

Where's the x800GTO 16 on there, eh?!


----------



## sandiegoskyline

its an X800XL... btw


----------



## sandiegoskyline

also, the X1650 should not be so high, it should be just above the X1600XT


----------



## NrGx

The X1650 beats the 7600GS soundly.


----------



## BloodThirstyEmu

the X1800XT 512mb > 1900GT


----------



## el-camo

Thanks for the list, i know alot of people that have been waitin for an up to date version.


----------



## Kramy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kramy*

I don't play enough games, but I'll help with the ones I do play.







I can also get this moving by creating clear and easy to read formatting. I'm not totally satisfied with the example I gave above.










Alright, I need some opinions on colour, style of the list, etc.
http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...at-common.html

Is this a project worthy of continuing?


----------



## LoZz

woot 1900gt seems higher then i exspected, deffiently gonna buy that now, the HIS version


----------



## NrGx

The X1900GT is indeed a very good card. As powerful as the 7900GT but has much better image quality.


----------



## Blade

Thanks for taking over this list NrGx, I am looking at upgrading my card and this list sure helps.


----------



## LoZz

7900gs in most benchmarks only performs a few frames below the 7900gt(2-6), so i think it should go above/equal the 7800gtx, or at lest the 7900gs-xt edition should get its own entry


----------



## NrGx

Do you have any comparison between the GS and th 7800GTX? I think it is feasable though...


----------



## The Pook

Quote:



7900GT
7800GTX
7900GS
7800GT
X1800XL
7800GS
X1800GTO
7600GT
7600GST
X850XT/XTPE
X800XT/XTPE
6800Ultra/EE
6800GT
6800GS


Should be:

7900GT
7800GTX
7900GS
X1800XL
7800GT
X1800GTO
7800GS
7600GT
7600GTS
X850XT/XTPE
X800XT/XTPE
6800Ultra/EE
6800GT
6800GS


----------



## 711

Missing the XGI cards, like jeremy's.


----------



## HrnyGoat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *711*

Missing the XGI cards, like jeremy's.


I thought those were CAD cards, like the Quadro series.


----------



## lightsource

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HrnyGoat*

I thought those were CAD cards, like the Quadro series.


Nope, they're doing pretty considering how long they've been publicized, which hasn't been very long. I think one of their Cards (Chrome S3) kept up with a 6600GT.

*EDIT:* lol wow. Those ARE called chromes. and S3 is the company Lol NVM.


----------



## NrGx

Update


----------



## ekul

Hey, there's a 7600gts from evga. I haven't seen any benches on this card, although it's most likely a renamed 7600gst. Here's the link to the card: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814130054


----------



## NrGx

Yep, the specs fit the 7600GST. Thanks anyway.


----------



## born2killU

the 6800gs beats the gt and the ultra


----------



## NrGx

Does it really? Any benchies or second opinions?


----------



## HrnyGoat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *born2killU*
the 6800gs beats the gt and the ultra

Only when overclocked. That said, you can overclock a GT or Ultra and beat the GS.


----------



## numlock2.0

Nvidia GeForce4 Mx-4000? I have an old one, it's total crap.

Scored really bad on AM3, it probably performs around the GeForce2 MX


----------



## HrnyGoat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *numlock2.0*
Nvidia GeForce4 Mx-4000? I have an old one, it's total crap.

Scored really bad on AM3, it probably performs around the GeForce2 MX

I think it is based on the GF2 MX, so your probably right about it performing around there.


----------



## sublime0

Looks like im at the top of the list lol.. Hows my pc specs.. Well 1 week and $2500 later i got it built!


----------



## numlock2.0

It's crazy!!! What model # CPU do you have?

Yeah GF4 MX4000 is based off GF2 MX. (On wiki) What a rip off!! Stupid marketing crap!!


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

is it me or is this a little biast, i mean in the cases were nvidia and ati are really close he has eveyrtime the ati card beating it out, eg 6800 ultra and x800xtpe that stood out the most to me


----------



## HrnyGoat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BigpoppaFrary*
is it me or is this a little biast, i mean in the cases were nvidia and ati are really close he has eveyrtime the ati card beating it out, eg 6800 ultra and x800xtpe that stood out the most to me

Thats what the reviews showed. nVidia would come out with the fastest card and then ATI would respond with an even faster card.


----------



## selectodude

I'd say that could be true.

X1900XTX>7900GTX
X800XT>6800 Ultra
9800>FX 5950 Ultra

I've found that Nvidia usually leads though.

7800GTX>X850XT comes to mind.


----------



## NrGx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *selectodude*

I'd say that could be true.

X1900XTX>7900GTX
X800XT>6800 Ultra
9800>FX 5950 Ultra

I've found that Nvidia usually leads though.

7800GTX>X850XT comes to mind.


The X1900XTX is most definately faster than the 7900GTX, every review says it.

As for the others, they were complied by Jeremy. If you have becnhmarks to prove it, then submit them and I'll change em.


----------



## NrGx

Does anyone have any benchmarks of teh dual 7800GT by ASUS or anyoter dual GPU cards? It would be good to see where they stand.


----------



## noshibby

What about the 8800 GT and the 8800 GTX?

MUAHAHAHAHA


----------



## OpTioN

they arent out yet..


----------



## Malaziel

Selectodude the 6*** series for Nvidia was the competition for the X*** series by ATI. The 7*** was design to compete with the X1*** series. So of course a 7800GTX beats a X850XT it had 1 year newer technology however as soon as ATI comtemporary series to that came out they had the lead which Nvidia quickly usurped with the 7800GTX 512mb edition. So no company has had the lead for a particularly long time since the 9*** series dominated the FX for a couple years. To Bigpoppafrary's comment the x800xt beats the 6800ultra in almost every game that is not OpenGL based. In the majority of games it is the card that puts out higher framerate so it gets the higher ranking.


----------



## Xeoc

Its more like:

x850xt/7600gt
7800gs
7600gst


----------



## ffmadcow

Now you need to figure out where the 7900GTO 512 fits into the equation, below the 7900GTX I would imagine.


----------



## NrGx

GTO 512? Whats that!?


----------



## ffmadcow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NrGx*
GTO 512? Whats that!?

The 7900GTO 512 MB is a card that has just been thrown out by eTailers. ZZF, TD and MWave have blown through them and they are getting in short supply. They are not being made anymore, either, so when they are gone, they are gone.

They consistently outperform the 7950 GT. Basically, they amount to downclocked 7900GTX's - everything else is pretty much the same. Can be had for $240 after MIR from TD right now.

I would place them below the 7900GTX but above the 7950 GT. Not sure if it should be above the 1900XT. It splits benchies with that card depending on the game.


----------



## Ace of Spades

eerr 1300 better than a 6600gt?


----------



## NrGx

UPDATE: X1950Pro added. 7900GTO added.


----------



## DaRkLoRd65535

nice list... my slightly oced 6800gs outperforms stock 6800gt !!!!


----------



## vivekgk

Where does the 6500 come in? Is it better than the 7300?


----------



## NrGx

Oh! The 6500, nice one, had forgotten it...anyone have benchies?


----------



## rippling

what about the old power vr kyro 1 and 2 cards .....lol


----------



## vivekgk

Does Pixel Shader 3.0 support change the ratings? I mean the X700 is rated higher than the 7300GS. X700 has more pipes and more shaders. The 7300 supports PS3 and X700 supports PS2. How does that affect the ratings?


----------



## NrGx

The 7300GS will be rate higher in terms of its features...because SM3 is indicitive of how advanced the GPU is.


----------



## Frozen-Liquid

yesss...mines at the top


----------



## Mootsfox

X1900XT 256mb beats the 7950GT at the least, and at stock clocks, the 7900GTO.


----------



## NrGx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*

X1900XT 256mb beats the 7950GT at the least, and at stock clocks, the 7900GTO.


Benchmarks?


----------



## Mootsfox

For the 7950GT vs 256mb X1900XT:

http://www.extremetech.com/article2/...2017372,00.asp










For the 7900GTO...(from Dman) http://www.firingsquad.com/hardware/..._gto/page4.asp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *firingsquad.com*

In comparison to the Radeon X1900 XT 256MB, the ATI board the GTO competes with most closely in price, the X1900 XT 256MB has the performance advantage overall, but each card has areas where it wins and loses. The ATI card performs well in titles that ATI has performed well in the past such as Oblivion, Call of Duty 2, and Battlefield 2, while the NVIDIA GTO has the edge in games like Lock On: Modern Combat, and to a lesser extent in Quake.

The final decision here is likely going to depend on what games you usually play, as well as how important other factors such as graphics drivers and noise are to you. If you simply can't stand any noise, or you want a card that runs fairly cool, you'll want to go with the GTO: even under load in our testing the GPU on our GTO board remained under 60 degrees Celsius at stock speeds, and the card doesn't have any hotspots like the X1900s do. It's ultimately going to be a personal decision that depends on how important all these aspects are to you, not to mention other factors such as EVGA's Step-Up upgrade program, price, and availability: GTO boards sell out so quickly at most online retailers that you may have an easier time picking up a Radeon X1900 XT 256MB.


----------



## Dman

This link was posted in another thread but I can't find the thread, it shows the benches for the 7900gto

http://www.firingsquad.com/hardware/..._gto/page4.asp


----------



## alexisd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*

For the 7950GT vs 256mb X1900XT:

http://www.extremetech.com/article2/...2017372,00.asp










For the 7900GTO... I'm still looking for benchmarks...stay tuned.


What about mine 7950GT OC and volt mod vs the 256 x 1900xt?If you go and look in the top 30 GPU benchmark system of this forum you see that the ,only one beating the 7950GT is Chozart and is with the C2D.Just my opinion,no debate here.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alexisd*

What about mine 7950GT OC and volt mod vs the 256 x 1900xt?If you go and look in the top 30 GPU benchmark system of this forum you see that the ,only one beating the 7950GT is Chozart and is with the C2D.Just my opinion,no debate here.


This is for stock referance clocks.


----------



## alexisd

OK.Mootsfox you always find nice benches


----------



## NrGx

Thanks a lot guys. Nice work Mootsfox!


----------



## Mootsfox

Yay! My card is higher on the list now







Thanks for the change, NrgX.


----------



## ATI83

After the ATI Catalyst 6.10 come out, I think 1950xtx will beat the 7950GX2 and 7900GTX NP. But the G80 will be out by than.


----------



## NrGx

Updated with some newer cards: X1650Xt and G80s


----------



## Mootsfox

Come on ATI, step it up! It's getting too green at the top!


----------



## werds

just thought i'd mention.

one of the best threads ever!


----------



## NrGx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *werds*


just thought i'd mention.

one of the best threads ever!










Thanks bro


----------



## Mootsfox

I noticed you don't have the X550 from ATI up there.


----------



## Acoma_Andy

I don't see the X1950XT 256mb, and the 7950GT should be above the X1950 Pro, just by a little.


----------



## NrGx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Acoma_Andy* 
I don't see the X1950XT 256mb, and the 7950GT should be above the X1950 Pro, just by a little.

Theres a 256mb version of the X1950







?


----------



## OpTioN

theres x1950xt ? link? and where are the benchies of 8800gts, me want to see : )


----------



## alexisd

The x1950 pro 256 or the 512 above the 7950GT?


----------



## OpTioN

http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=AT-1950XT#


----------



## NrGx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OpTioN*


http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=AT-1950XT#


Wow, you learn something new everyday. Any benchmarks for that monster?


----------



## lightsource

Yea... I need to figure out where that 1950XT places.


----------



## rangerit

Where does the GeForce 6150 motherboard chipset fit in?


----------



## Kramy

Isn't a 7100GS technically a renamed 6200? It should be higher, should it not?


----------



## gravity

Any info on the 7700 Go ? Or X1700 ? I've never heard about these cards, until I saw them in some notebook reviews..


----------



## SinDicate

man so many cards I've never heard about

is there an x550?? now


----------



## x2addict

Great List! I may have some reservations but that doesn't take away the fact that I could not have made a better list. Nice Work Dude!


----------



## timmay7

dude, the X1600pro is 9% better than the 7300GT. and the 6600GT owns the X1300XT. A few flaws there.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *timmay7*


dude, the X1600pro is 9% better than the 7300GT. and the 6600GT owns the X1300XT. A few flaws there.


----------



## dotcomthese

I still have the fourth one up from the bottom....voodoo2







original driver disk too...Ahhh the memories


----------



## accskyman

Can probably put this at the bottom of the list or next to it..

A "Stealth 3d 3000". I have one of the 4mb versions in the other room lol.. Just found this review from 97'

http://www.avault.com/hardware/print...eview=ds3d3000


----------



## bigvaL

This order seems a little messed up:

X1900GT
7800GTX 512MB
X1800XT
7900GT
7800GTX
7900GS
X1800XL

Id say it should be:

X1900GT
X1800XT
7800GTX 512MB
7900GT
7800GTX
X1800XL
7900GS

I think the X1800XT might be better than the X1900GT but Im not sure.


----------



## HrnyGoat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *timmay7* 
dude, the X1600pro is 9% better than the 7300GT. and the 6600GT owns the X1300XT. A few flaws there.

X1300XT = RV560, same core as the X1600.
X1300Pro = RV515/530

The RV560 core is faster than the 6600GT.


----------



## indignation

bump for a very useful thread


----------



## leimrod

I know it was probably reasoned somewhere in this thread, but why doesn't this list include sli and quad sli rankings? The 7950GX2 is technically just an sli all-in-one card, it should be compared to other sli setups, like this list here


----------



## what?

You left out the x1950xt.

Should probably sit above or below the 1900xtx. Has less ram, but much faster clocks.


----------



## Malaziel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigvaL*


This order seems a little messed up:

X1900GT
7800GTX 512MB
X1800XT
7900GT
7800GTX
7900GS
X1800XL

Id say it should be:

X1900GT
X1800XT
7800GTX 512MB
7900GT
7800GTX
X1800XL
7900GS

I think the X1800XT might be better than the X1900GT but Im not sure.


The 256mb X1800XT is faster than the X1900GT in the majority of games with the GT being able to beat it only in a couple games at very high resolution however the 512mb edition eliminates this advantage. The 7800GTX 512mb is faster than both cards in almost every single game on the market.

http://www.tomshardware.com/2005/11/...ia/page10.html

http://www.pureoverclock.com/article36-8.html


----------



## x2addict

I 2nd Malaziel's point. The 512MB 7800GTX was a severely OC'd 7800 card and so it has no problem handling its ATI counterparts, not to mention it has special cooling and a hefty price to go with it. The X1800XT has nothing disabled so it should be better than an x1900GT.

But these are the finer points, your list gives everybody a fair grasp of the relative 3D horsepower of each card. Fantastic Work!


----------



## sam123jo0

If im not wrong the xfx 7600gt XXX edition has 590/1.6 clocks, which is better than the 1800


----------



## darklord0424

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sam123jo0*


If im not wrong the xfx 7600gt XXX edition has 590/1.6 clocks, which is better than the 1800


Different architecture you can't compare an ATI and Nvidia by clocks alone.


----------



## burnstudios

how the heck does a x1800xt beat a 7900GT


----------



## darklord0424

a little old but.. http://www.legionhardware.com/document.php?id=542

Draw your own conclusions







.


----------



## burnstudios

the 7900GT they tested is only getting 4300 in 3dmark06? And i get 5132 in 3dmark06 .. weird . they are pretty close cards tho depending on which game you play.


----------



## darklord0424

Yeah it's a pretty close call.


----------



## noshibby

should add the X2800XTX


----------



## NrGx

Hey guys! Sorry, I've been away for a while but I'm back now so i'll continue updating this.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burnstudios*


how the heck does a x1800xt beat a 7900GT


Stock clocks here. The stock 7900GT is 450/1320. I know they overclock well, but thats not part of this chart.


----------



## NrGx

Haha jeremy is back. Want back teh control mate?


----------



## NuclearCrap

There are ZERO legit benchmark for the R600, so it should be removed from the list, plus (if memory serves) AMD said it was gonna be called the X2900XTX. You've turned the thread into speculation by putting a card which, in terms of performance, we know nothing about into the list, regardless of where you put it.


----------



## NrGx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NuclearCrap*


There are ZERO legit benchmark for the R600, so it should be removed from the list, plus (if memory serves) AMD said it was gonna be called the X2900XTX. You've turned the thread into speculation by putting a card which, in terms of performance, we know nothing about into the list, regardless of where you put it.


There was a benchmark released by HKEPC that showed the R600 (regardless of what it is called) getting 11,000 in 3dmark06.


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*


Haha jeremy is back. Want back teh control mate?


Idk. Up to you man.


----------



## NrGx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *J3r3my* 
Idk. Up to you man.

LOL, man its your thread...if you cbf then i'm happy to hand over the reins.


----------



## Torched-Geek

7950GTX2 beating a 8800GTS 320mb ? I don't think so..


----------



## NrGx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Torched-Geek* 
7950GTX2 beating a 8800GTS 320mb ? I don't think so..


----------



## sublime0

7600gs beats any x1600 or x1650 if i remember right.. what the heck is that above the 8800gtx.?


----------



## NrGx

http://level505.com/2006/12/30/the-f...i-r600-test/1/ - benchmarks of the r600...


----------



## NuclearCrap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NrGx* 
http://level505.com/2006/12/30/the-f...i-r600-test/1/ - benchmarks of the r600...

The Level505 benchmarks are well-known to be fake. Reference cards were supposed to be sent out on Feb 28th for review, but of course they got delayed. Nothing's real before that date, plus these fake benchmarks are the only content on this site. There are no legitimate benchmarks for the R600 yet. Read what DailyTech said about Level505 below, they claimed that they're affiliated but never proved themselves. Any cards that don't have legitimate benchmark comparisons should not be on the list unless you intend the list as rumors and propagandas.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DailyTech*
If Level505's comments seem a little too pro-ATI, don't be too surprised. When asked if the site was affiliated in any way to ATI or AMD, the owner replied to DailyTech with the statement that "two staff members of ours are directly affiliated with AMD's business [development] division."


----------



## MGX1016

Haven't read through 16 pages but the 8800GTS 320 even pre-oc beats 7950GX2


----------



## HrnyGoat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sublime0* 
7600gs beats any x1600 or x1650 if i remember right.. what the heck is that above the 8800gtx.?

The X1600XT beats the 7600GS, but the 7600*GT* beats the X1600XT.

Also, its a little early to put the R600 on the list. Id consider any benchmarks of it to be false until it actuall launches - Sander Sassen and the R520 incident is a good reason. Ive also heard claims that it will be the X2900XTX and not the X2800XTX. So Id wait til launch to actually include the card on the list.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HrnyGoat* 
Also, its a little early to put the R600 on the list. Id consider any benchmarks of it to be false until it actuall launches - Sander Sassen and the R520 incident is a good reason. Ive also heard claims that it will be the X2900XTX and not the X2800XTX. So Id wait til launch to actually include the card on the list.

I agree, this should be a list of cards that you could own.


----------



## 1c0n

no x1950xt? i was hoping to see where my new card sits


----------



## punkrockscks

Now on DIGG


----------



## sublime0

yea right like a gx2 beats a 320mb 8800gts.. GFY.. this is ******ed.. I know my 8800gts 320 mops the floor with a gx2..


----------



## stargate125645

Why is the X1950XT not on here?


----------



## NrGx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stargate125645* 
Why is the X1950XT not on here?

I was previously told it didn't exist. Will update it soon.

Also, I will take the R600 off the list due to popular demand


----------



## 1c0n

woo thanks, looks like i got the 3rd best non dx10 card








since i have no intent of using vista... im happy


----------



## prosser13

I've seen benchies where 2 x S27 (sp?) Chromes will trash a 6800 Ulta into the ground...


----------



## JacKz5o

The level505.com benchmarks of the R600 are fake.. also the 7900GTX beats the X1900XTX and even the X1950XT(X) in many games and benchmarks as well.

Nice list, but I wouldn't say its 100% accurate.


----------



## J3r3my

Over 25,000 views...


----------



## Pegasus

hahahaah 927 guests viewing this!!! *REGISTER ON THE SITE GUESTS WE WILL ANSWER ANY OF YOUR QUESTIONS!*


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacKz5o* 
The level505.com benchmarks of the R600 are fake.. also the *7900GTX beats the X1900XTX and even the X1950XT(X)* in many games and benchmarks as well.

Nice list, but I wouldn't say its 100% accurate.

It may beat the X1950XT at high resolutions, but otherwise:


----------



## NrGx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacKz5o* 
The level505.com benchmarks of the R600 are fake.. also the 7900GTX beats the X1900XTX and even the X1950XT(X) in many games and benchmarks as well.

Nice list, but I wouldn't say its 100% accurate.

I was always under the impression that the 7900GTX beat the X1900XT but not the XTX. Any proof of this?


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NrGx* 
I was always under the impression that the 7900GTX beat the X1900XT but not the XTX. Any proof of this?

Thats how it is. The 7900GTX is a close match with the X1900XT and XTX but it ends up losing to the XTX in most things.


----------



## bigvaL

The top should read in this order, in my opinion:

8800GTX
8800GTS
8800GTS 320MB
7950GX2
X1950XTX
X1900XTX
7900GTX
X1900XT 512MB
X1950XT
7900GTO
X1900XT 256MB
7950GT
7900GT 512MB
X1950Pro
X1900GT
7800GTX 512MB
X1800XT

There are some definite errors. You had the X1950XT > X1900XTX which is wrong.


----------



## NrGx

Ok upfated the top order.

40,000+ views


----------



## willxcore

umm since when is the 7600gt faster than the x850xtpe? and even the x1650xt?
mmk its obviouse you like nvidia better,


----------



## eternaldj

i dunno but my 7600GT is a monster and it runs almost everything on high :\\


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:


Originally Posted by *willxcore* 
umm since when is the 7600gt faster than the x850xtpe? and even the x1650xt?
mmk its obviouse you like nvidia better,

http://www.techspot.com/review/31-ra...geforce-7600gt

Yep the X1650XT is faster.


----------



## NrGx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *willxcore* 
umm since when is the 7600gt faster than the x850xtpe? and even the x1650xt?
mmk its obviouse you like nvidia better,

I like nvidia better!?







I use an Ati! And please give me benchmarks...


----------



## TransfuSe

Look at all of these viewers. xD


----------



## NrGx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TransfuSe*


Look at all of these viewers. xD


THis morning there were 994 guests watching


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*


LOL, man its your thread...if you cbf then i'm happy to hand over the reins.


Well I did just finish updating the old list. Im not gonna ask you to hand it over or anything but if youd rather do the list then im fine with that.

In any case I think they really need to sticky one of these lists.


----------



## NrGx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *J3r3my*


Well I did just finish updating the old list. Im not gonna ask you to hand it over or anything but if youd rather do the list then im fine with that.

In any case I think they really need to sticky one of these lists.


52k views is a definite sticky. Let's vouch for it man =). Btw, rep+ for coming up with this idea


----------



## Chozart

Some basic specs per card might be nice (esp. for the ones still sold). That makes the list even better


----------



## Ninja_Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*


THis morning there were 994 guests watching










I think it should go:

X1950XTX
X1900XTX
7900GTX
X1950XT
X1900XT

Like what bigvaL said. An 7900GTO should be in a gray underneath the 7900GTX since it can be flashed, or, would BIOS Flashes make things too confusing. Also, adding a key and giving specs like Memory Size, Type, and Interface along with Core Clock Speed, Memory Clock Speed, and Amount of Pipelines for Cards above an X800 would be useful.

Example:

7900GTX - 512MB of 256-Bit GDDR3 | 650MHz Core | 1600MHz Memory | 24 Pipelines

[OCN] Ninja_Boy


----------



## NrGx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Some basic specs per card might be nice (esp. for the ones still sold). That makes the list even better










I'll have a go. Any chance at a sticky on this mate?


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*


52k views is a definite sticky. Let's vouch for it man =). Btw, rep+ for coming up with this idea










And another 61k for my thread. So thats about 110,000 views between the 2 threads.

Sticky!


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ninja_Boy*


Like what bigvaL said. An 7900GTO should be in a gray underneath the 7900GTX since it can be flashed, or, would BIOS Flashes make things too confusing. Also, adding a key and giving specs like Memory Size, Type, and Interface along with Core Clock Speed, Memory Clock Speed, and Amount of Pipelines for Cards above an X800 would be useful.

Example:

7900GTX - 512MB of 256-Bit GDDR3 | 650MHz Core | 1600MHz Memory | 24 Pipelines

[OCN] Ninja_Boy


The problem with adding in factors like flashes and overclocking is that the list is much harder to rank. Every card overclocks differently, who decides which one is ranked above another?

The problem with adding the extra specs is that there are different verisons of many cards. There is a 256mb 7950GT and a 512mb 7900GT. There are also 256mb and 512mb verisons of the 7800GTX.


----------



## NeRoToXeN

Now when I get a R600 I can join up with the rest of you guys and your 88's.

Wow check this out! Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 90 (1 members and 89 guests) On this thread. If you read this and are a guest SIGN UP!!


----------



## joe2

is this still being updated? where do the 3 new ATI cards fit?

thanks for the invaluable information here


----------



## J3r3my

http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...d-ranking.html

This list now.


----------



## shellofinsanity

i dont honestly agree with either list to many damn flaws


----------



## Chozart

Since J3r3my took care of his list again, this one is closed.

Thank you.


----------

